# Craft Vapour - 6mg - Melon on the Rocks



## baksteen8168 (24/9/14)

Anyone have some in stock? Tried to pm @Mauritz but no response.


----------



## Silver (24/9/14)

Hi @baksteen8168 
@Mauritz will respond, i think just give it a chance


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/9/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @baksteen8168
> @Mauritz will respond, i think just give it a chance


Thanks Silver. I know he will, just thought I'd check with other vendors too.


----------



## Mauritz (26/9/14)

Just to close the loop, 

@baksteen8168 you have a PM sir, my sincerest apologies for the delay.


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/9/14)

No worries.


----------

